# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Институт Бхактиведанты >  Н. Антонова. Вера как мнимый враг науки и философии. 17.04.2021.

## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Он-лайн Конференция "Про науку" 17.04.2021.

Н. Антонова. Вера как мнимый враг науки и философии.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CiT7...JnF8l&index=14

----------

